# defekter PNY USB Stick



## Azrael Crusader (6. Februar 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Hab mir vor monaten den PNY USB stick 512MB bei saturn gekauft. Líef auch super... bis...

Wollte daten kopieren und Windows meldete "Dateiname zu lang", danach Systemabsturz. Ich also den Stick nach Neustart wieder drangemacht und kriege die Fehlermeldung "Legen sie ein geeignetes Medium ein". Okay dacht ich mir, da ist die Partion hin. Windows Formatierung ging nicht (hat ich auch nicht erwartet.) Also mir das kleine Progrämmchen von HP runtergeladen und... Stick erkannt ! will formatieren, sagt das Programm zu mir, "Schreibschutz" ! Das Problem: ICH habe keinen Schreibschutzschalter  Was kann ich da jetzt machen?

Mfg

Azrael

PS: Hab mein Problem dem Hersteller 2x geschickt, keine Antwort.


----------



## Azrael Crusader (20. Februar 2006)

Sorry wegen Doppelpost, aber ich brauche den Stick dringend wieder...  Kann wirklich keiner helfen?


----------



## AndreG (24. Februar 2006)

Unter Windows 2000 und XP hilft manchmal ein USB-Kahlschlag, d.h. alle USB-Geräte aus der Konfiguration zu löschen. Das geht am einfachsten mit Hilfe des Microsoft-Tools DevCon und der 'RenewUSB.bat' von Rob van der Woude's Scripting Pages

Läßt sich ein Stick nicht mehr formatieren, kann man das HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool versuchen. Am besten alle anderen USB-Laufwerke und Card-Reader abklemmen - das Tool verzählt sich sonst gerne mal.


P.s.:Auf eigenes Risiko natürlich... 

http://h18007.www1.hp.com/support/files/hpcpqdt/us/download/20306.html
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;Q311272
http://www.robvanderwoude.com/devcon.html


----------

